# Eurotunnel and BIG motorhomes



## ritaz1964

Firstly, I apologise if this has been asked before but I had a quick squizz and didnt see aything about it.

We are trying to decide to go over water or under water to France.

I looked at the eurotunnel site, no question regarding height or length of vehicle??? ONe would assume that there would be different rates for different size vehicles and qty passengers????

Where do we sit during the trip?? 

Do we come out further into france or same as the ferries??? 

Cheers, Rita


----------



## geraldandannie

Good morning, Rita

When you get on the train, there are two options - whether you are small enough to fit onto the 'up and down' carriage (where cars can travel on a two decks, one above the other), or whether you need to go on a single deck carriage. In this way, motorhomes are like coaches.

You sit in the vehicle during the trip, but of course you can move around within the van.

You come out just outside Calais, but no further into France than you do on the ferry.

We used the tunnel last year for the first time in a motorhome, and we will in the future since we now have a dog to take with us.

Gerald


----------



## ritaz1964

so, your van sits on a flat bed and you sit inside the van? We are hiring a Burtner Argos 747. I assume you keep your windows closed??? hehehehe

I must google Folkstone, thats where the tunnel starts eh?

How far in advance do we need to book these tickets?


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi again, Rita

I attach a photo from the internet to give you some idea of what it looks like. The carriages are enclosed, and they advise you to open your windows a little.

Booking time is something for personal preference. I personally try to book as soon as we decide we're going. Others will just turn up and take their chances.

Gerald


----------



## greenasthegrass

If you are using Tesco clubcard points which I have just done for next Easter if you book now you get the cheapest prices for ours we travel at midnight ish and come back at 9.20am and for the grand total of £132 or £32 in tokens.

You drive on at an angle you will have no problem as when you book you state you are over 1.8m high (I think that is the height) its either under it or over it. You are guided by the edges and directed by the staff in yellow jackets. You are chocked under front and back wheels. You are told to wind windows down half-way - it is quite warm anyway. 

We only had enough time to eat our supper and then 35 mins voila you are En France! We have travelled no other way due to getting seasick on ferries.

Its so easy you can't believe it. This year our carriage was empty coming back.

Greenie


----------



## mikeT

*t*

Hi There 
Regarding booking you ticket if you go to the euro tunnel web site and follow the links you will come to the book on line page if you put your dates it you can see the prices
as you alter the details the prices will change up or down. you do not have to book a crossing to see the prices !!
The earlier you book the cheaper the price There is no length restriction on the tunnel,
if you are in the Caravan Club there prices are cheaper than Euro tunnel on line prices (about 20 pounds ).

If you are taking a dog you must have the passport system to return also you must book the dog in First on your return 
otherwise you cant book in at the checkin. we do this twice a year with out any problems 
Regards Mike


----------



## tonka

One little "quirk" if you book via the website. When you select the vehicle type you choose "campervan"... This covers all types of motorhomes and is the correct selection.. We had to have it checked with Eurotunnel the first time we went and others on here will probably confirm it.
This automatically puts you in the high vehicle section, also you can get out the vehicle and stand outside the van, also walk up the train if you want... The 30 mins passes real fast.
Exit point is just a few miles south of Calais and from where the ferry terminal is located..


----------



## framptoncottrell

If you are a member of one of the camping clubs it is worth checking their booking facilities since sometimes they offer cheaper rates than booking direct.
The other thing that is nice about Eurotunnel is that if you turn up at the 'wrong' time, when you check in you are offered a place on the next available shuttle with details of any surcharge, if appropriate. You can pay this by credit card.
The last time I went on the shuttle I travelled on much earlier trains than I had booked - no surcharge on the way to France, £4 extra on the return. On the way out the terminal appeared deserted and I was on the shuttle in less than forty minutes; on the way back the Calais terminal was heaving and I had to wait a couple of hours for the next available space.
The Calais terminal has roads that lead very quickly to the A16 - much quicker than either the Calais or Dunkerque ferries. When you return you follow signs for 'Tunnel sous la Manche'.
The Folkestone terminal is right next to the M20 and access is very easy. The signs are for 'Channel Tunnel'.
There are toilets on the shuttle and you can walk along the pedestrian walkways at the sides of the vehicles. Getting through the fire doors is a bit of a palaver, but clear instructions in English and French are shown.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.
I checked the fare for the tunnel to travel in Jan come back end of March it was a few quid short of £300 we take the tunnel because we have a dog.

Checked with PO ferry it was less than £150.

Methinks the dog will have to try her sealegs out!.


----------



## GerryD

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> I checked the fare for the tunnel to travel in Jan come back end of March it was a few quid short of £300 we take the tunnel because we have a dog.
> 
> Checked with PO ferry it was less than £150.
> 
> Methinks the dog will have to try her sealegs out!.


If you travel on the more popular times or dates it is expensive. I am sure that if you varied your time or moved the date one day either side you probably would have halved the price. Use Tesco vouchers and travel free.
Gerry


----------



## hiker

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> I checked the fare for the tunnel to travel in Jan come back end of March it was a few quid short of £300 we take the tunnel because we have a dog.
> 
> Checked with PO ferry it was less than £150.
> 
> Methinks the dog will have to try her sealegs out!.


Seems v high - we've also booked for 2 weeks around Easter, there were many £66 slots (even travelling on Sat & Sun, as we are, & even in the afternoon) & I also managed to get an early morning £61 for one direction. Didn't see any as high as nearly £150 on the website! Also managed to get my chosen slots with my Tesco vouchers. Is it the addition of a dog both ways that adds the extra?


----------



## mikeT

Hi Rayrecok
I just checked and got a price of £72 outwards 5th Jan 
and £86 return 1st April 2010 I make that £158 + the dog 
less if you go at different times 
Mike


----------



## ritaz1964

Peter,

That pic you put on... is that the doube decker situation mentioned, cos I think the Burstner is much taller than the ceiling heigh in that train.....???

Its pretty nifty eh?

Rita


----------



## greenasthegrass

That's the car section. Believe me the motorhome section is massive they put coaches and big buses on it.

You will have no problems whatsoever.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## philoaks

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> I checked the fare for the tunnel to travel in Jan come back end of March it was a few quid short of £300 we take the tunnel because we have a dog.
> 
> Checked with PO ferry it was less than £150.
> 
> Methinks the dog will have to try her sealegs out!.


I've recently booked for next summer. Out on a Saturday in June, return on a Saturday in July. £61 each way. Used £30 worth of Tesco vouchers so I had to cough up £2! Bargain!!!


----------



## hogan

ritaz1964 said:


> Peter,
> 
> That pic you put on... is that the doube decker situation mentioned, cos I think the Burstner is much taller than the ceiling heigh in that train.....???
> 
> Its pretty nifty eh?
> 
> Rita


Your Burstner will look small when you are in the train along side coaches / american r/v etc.We have lost count of the number of times we have traveled on the tunnel.Its dead easy .The hardest part is having to get out of the van to show the staff that you have turned your gas bottles off.
Oh and they have free wifi in the terminal buildings.
Have a good trip


----------



## Hymie

*Eurotunnel*

You can walk up and down through the other carriages, and there are toilets available as well.
You do not have to stay in the van if you choose not to.

Its much quicker than the ferry, and very convenient if you want to use the toll roads.

Happy Travels


----------



## ritaz1964

has there ever been any major catastrophe in the tunnel?


----------



## hogan

The only problems I have heard is 2 fires in the last 8 years.


----------



## phil4francoise

ritaz1964 said:


> has there ever been any major catastrophe in the tunnel?


Not in the tunnel but its full of French people when you get tgo the other end


----------



## oldenstar

Can you still use Tesco vouchers for Tunnel fares?

Looked on the Tesco site recently and could not see Eurotunnel listed.

Paul


----------



## hiker

Caused a bit of a panic there - am saving for the one *after* the next Easter trip, &we're going in a fortnight's time, too, courtesy of Tesco. Yes, it's under "Trains & Buses"


----------



## oldenstar

Thanks Hiker.

Silly me - looking under ferries  

Paul


----------



## rayrecrok

GerryD said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> I checked the fare for the tunnel to travel in Jan come back end of March it was a few quid short of £300 we take the tunnel because we have a dog.
> 
> Checked with PO ferry it was less than £150.
> 
> Methinks the dog will have to try her sealegs out!.
> 
> 
> 
> If you travel on the more popular times or dates it is expensive. I am sure that if you varied your time or moved the date one day either side you probably would have halved the price. Use Tesco vouchers and travel free.
> Gerry
Click to expand...

Hi.
5th Jan 2010 2am back wed back of March 2 am, you cant get more off peak than that!.


----------



## thePassants

*chunnel*

It's like this when you get there...
[video width=400 height=350:1ab85af1ef]http://www.passant.co.uk/pics/chunnel.m4v[/video:1ab85af1ef]


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, Hope this works, took this on our first trip before I knew photographs are forbidden 

Hope it works, it is in our photo album if it doesn't.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=100254

Use the tunnel and Tesco vouchers all the time for past 3 years, been on around 20 trips and everyone of them been fine, the staff on the train are always so nice too.

Mandy


----------



## GerryD

rayrecrok said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> I checked the fare for the tunnel to travel in Jan come back end of March it was a few quid short of £300 we take the tunnel because we have a dog.
> 
> Checked with PO ferry it was less than £150.
> 
> Methinks the dog will have to try her sealegs out!.
> 
> 
> 
> If you travel on the more popular times or dates it is expensive. I am sure that if you varied your time or moved the date one day either side you probably would have halved the price. Use Tesco vouchers and travel free.
> Gerry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi.
> 5th Jan 2010 2am back wed back of March 2 am, you cant get more off peak than that!.
Click to expand...

Just checked, fares for those days range from £66 to £72 going out and £66 to £81 coming back. That is for Campervan, 5th Jan 2010 out and 24th March coming back.
Gerry


----------



## zappy61

*Re: chunnel*



thePassants said:


> It's like this when you get there...
> [video width=400 height=350:474dc27029]http://www.passant.co.uk/pics/chunnel.m4v[/video:474dc27029]


Hi Steven,

What format is it? so I can get the right plugin.

Graham


----------



## rayrecrok

GerryD said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> I checked the fare for the tunnel to travel in Jan come back end of March it was a few quid short of £300 we take the tunnel because we have a dog.
> 
> Checked with PO ferry it was less than £150.
> 
> Methinks the dog will have to try her sealegs out!.
> 
> 
> 
> If you travel on the more popular times or dates it is expensive. I am sure that if you varied your time or moved the date one day either side you probably would have halved the price. Use Tesco vouchers and travel free.
> Gerry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi.
> 5th Jan 2010 2am back wed back of March 2 am, you cant get more off peak than that!.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just checked, fares for those days range from £66 to £72 going out and £66 to £81 coming back. That is for Campervan, 5th Jan 2010 out and 24th March coming back.
> Gerry
Click to expand...

Not with the car and trailer on the back, oh and don't forget the dog :lol:


----------



## hiker

rayrecrok said:


> Not with the car on trailer on the back, oh and don't forget the dog :lol:


That explains it!


----------



## steco1958

So who was taking the video ??


----------



## thePassants

*Re: chunnel*



zappy61 said:


> thePassants said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like this when you get there...
> 
> Hi Steven,
> 
> What format is it? so I can get the right plugin.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Graham; It's m4v one of apple's I suppose, it's for iphone etc.
> Quicktime player should do the job.
> 
> Steco; It was me taking the video; but not whilst driving obviously, well, only the pedals, and helping steer a bit: my 3 year old son was driving; sat on my lap.
> Don't worry it was perfectly safe. Really. :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## GerryD

rayrecrok said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> I checked the fare for the tunnel to travel in Jan come back end of March it was a few quid short of £300 we take the tunnel because we have a dog.
> 
> Checked with PO ferry it was less than £150.
> 
> Methinks the dog will have to try her sealegs out!.
> 
> 
> 
> If you travel on the more popular times or dates it is expensive. I am sure that if you varied your time or moved the date one day either side you probably would have halved the price. Use Tesco vouchers and travel free.
> Gerry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi.
> 5th Jan 2010 2am back wed back of March 2 am, you cant get more off peak than that!.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just checked, fares for those days range from £66 to £72 going out and £66 to £81 coming back. That is for Campervan, 5th Jan 2010 out and 24th March coming back.
> Gerry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with the car and trailer on the back, oh and don't forget the dog :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!!!
> You forgot to mention the trailer. Now we can see why it was so expensive.
> IMHO Eurotunnel is worth the extra just for the comfort and speed. And still Free with Tescos.
> Gerry
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ritaz1964

someone has to save these Tesco vouchers and send to me, I want some freebies too, but Im on the other side of the world!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Sorry we save for them all year round - you can buy them from fleabay and use them. But think you will have to have a card and be UK resident.


----------



## zappy61

*Re: chunnel*



thePassants said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thePassants said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like this when you get there...
> 
> Hi Steven,
> 
> What format is it? so I can get the right plugin.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Graham; It's m4v one of apple's I suppose, it's for iphone etc.
> Quicktime player should do the job.
> 
> Steco; It was me taking the video; but not whilst driving obviously, well, only the pedals, and helping steer a bit: my 3 year old son was driving; sat on my lap.
> Don't worry it was perfectly safe. Really. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Steven,
> 
> Excellent as we have never been abroad yet (working up to it!), it is educational as we don't know what to expect.
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...


----------

